# odd FF question



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 3, 2007)

can the Hydei Fruit Flys squeeze out of a screened top? seems the almost fit through the screen holes and I am occasionally finding them in places I don't recall feeding the nymphs.

I would imagine the smaller Melanogaster Fruit Flys will definately crawl through the screen tops and should only be feed to the smaller nymphs in the plastic tops that have pin holes poked in for air?

Lee


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

how tightly screened is this top? I get mine from the hardward store and they never get out.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 3, 2007)

it is the typical silver aluminum replacement screen you can buy at the hardware store for repairs to windows/doors...

even the Melanogaster Fruit Flys can't get out of that?


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

I never get melongaster but I can imagine they would. The hydai species are not able to get out of the tightly screened ones.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 3, 2007)

To contain the smallest fruit fly, i use fine black bug screen bought from DeShawn long time ago. He also gave me the link to the product.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FABRIC-1-9oz-BUG-MESH-...1QQcmdZViewItem

The screen is good for housing group of hatchling as it keeps the fruit flies from escaping. Here is one i use to top and side screen.







The net cages from Live Monarch (Christopher) also has fine thread to contain D. Melanogaster.

The regular aluminium mesh lid will not contain either D. Hydei or Melanogaster.


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

> To contain the smallest fruit fly, i use fine black bug screen bought from DeShawn long time ago. He also gave me the link to the product.http://cgi.ebay.com/FABRIC-1-9oz-BUG-MESH-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The screen is good for housing group of hatchling as it keeps the fruit flies from escaping. Here is one i use to top and side screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Yen, I suspected the mesh was not containing them...so on one of my houses I added a 2nd layer or mesh that was cut on a cross-hatch or diagonal and hot glued it over the original layer and it seems to have solved the issue.

I did just find a source for some no-see-um mesh and placed an order though...thanks!


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 3, 2007)

Cloth screens and rubberbands is *too much work for me*. I just use the Insect Cup *cloth *lids, and none escape..............

except if I don't get the lid sealed correctly!

The lids are 4.5 inch diameter and fit about 10 different size cups to bigger group housing containers. Looks a lot nicer,is stackable, and at 25 cents a lid, my time and gas money is better spent elswhere!

Found at mantisplace.com.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 3, 2007)

> Cloth screens and rubberbands is *too much work for me*. I just use the Insect Cup *cloth *lids, and none escape..............except if I don't get the lid sealed correctly!
> 
> The lids are 4.5 inch diameter and fit about 10 different size cups to bigger group housing containers. Looks a lot nicer,is stackable, and at 25 cents a lid, my time and gas money is better spent elswhere!
> 
> ...


I told ya I'd likely be back ordering stuff from ya Nick :wink:


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

> > Cloth screens and rubberbands is *too much work for me*. I just use the Insect Cup *cloth *lids, and none escape..............except if I don't get the lid sealed correctly!
> >
> > The lids are 4.5 inch diameter and fit about 10 different size cups to bigger group housing containers. Looks a lot nicer,is stackable, and at 25 cents a lid, my time and gas money is better spent elswhere!
> >
> ...


Convincing isn't he? I don't really find the lids much more effecient, as I just cut a hole in the side, it's just that his stuff looks nicer.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, I will snap some pics of my setup and housing over the weekend, I've done a variety of options and a few of them really turned out nice (to my eye)

Lee


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 6, 2007)

Asa, I took a bunch of various pics of my housing setups...should I start a new thread or ust pile them all onto this one? The pics wouldn't seem to have much to do with FF but I don't want to be somone who flods the Forum with hundreds of unwanted new threads/replies.

Thanks


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

I would suggest starting a new thread :roll:


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 6, 2007)

> I would suggest starting a new thread :roll:


Just questioning by the "roll of your eyes" :roll: if there is a feeling that I've been posting too often...I certainly don't want to wear out my welcome but I figured this was a good plce to share expiences or ask questions.... thanks.

Lee


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

> > I would suggest starting a new thread :roll:
> 
> 
> Just questioning by the "roll of your eyes" :roll: if there is a feeling that I've been posting too often...I certainly don't want to wear out my welcome but I figured this was a good plce to share expiences or ask questions.... thanks.
> ...


 You think you're wearing out your welcome?!?! :lol: 

Look at me, 1k something posts in two months. Post the pics in a new topic, so the mods won't lock it.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

Your not wearing out u'r welcome, the more people post the better the forum becomes  dont really know why i used the rolling of the eyes :mrgreen:


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

you seem to like them a lot... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

> you seem to like them a lot... :roll: :lol:


:roll: :roll: No :roll: ,not really :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 6, 2007)

:roll: Sorry, had to use it too... LOL

Check out the Enclosure and Housing section of the forum, I just added my new pics.

Lee


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

I luv ur acrylic boxes


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Ben, I couldn't be more plesaed with them...in fact I took one to work with me today so I can view a mantid here during the day. 8)


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

What did u'r boss think :lol:


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm not sure anyone noticed him yet :lol:


----------

